# Klassenpfade bei Java-Applet



## Änfänger (24. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei, ein Applet zu erstellen, das innerhalb eines Netzwerkes benutzt und auf einem Server liegen soll.
Wenn ich zusätzliche, externe Pakete einbinden möchte, wo müssen die dann abgelegt werden, damit das Applet nicht nur jetzt während der Entwicklungszeit lokal läuft (ich verwende den JBuilder), sondern auch zukünftig, wenn es auf dem Server liegt? Momentan habe ich ein Paket ins JBuilder-Verzeichnis auf C: kopiert, aber das wird ja nicht ausreichen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.
Anfänger


----------



## dotlens (24. Jan 2005)

die bibliotheken werden von dort geladen wo das Programm läuft. also wenn du das programm auf dem server startest. musst du auch nur dort die bibliotheken haben


----------



## Anfänger (24. Jan 2005)

Ja, aber es läuft nichts.
Ich arbeite jetzt erstmal lokal mit dem JBuilder. Habe das Paket, das eingebunden werden soll, in das Verzeichnis des Applets (Unterverzeichnis classes, dort geht es dann entsprechend weiter sun\... ) gelegt, so wie eine andere Klasse auch, die bereits eingebundne war, als ich die Arbeit übernommen habe. Allerdings wird auf die auch nicht verwiesen, sondern die wird lediglich geladen mit Class.forName(...).
Das seltsame ist ja, daß ein import funktioniert (import sun. ...), es kommt keine Fehlermeldung mehr, und die Klassennamen im Code sind vom Editor auch nicht mehr rot unterlegt. Dennoch erhalte ich beim Starten eine Meldung, daß die Klassennamen nicht aufgelöst werden könnnen. Selbst wenn ich unter Projekteigenschaften unter benötigte Bibliotheken den Pfad angebe - so wie es bisher ja auch war, nur eben mit verweis auf c: -, dann geht es trotzdem nicht.

Wenn das Applet gestartet wird, dann müssen die Klassendateien ja trotzdem gefunden werden, auch ohne daß es in den JBuilder-Projekteigenschafte steht. Wo wird das vermerkt?

Ich stehe im Moment etwas auf dem Schlauch, sorry.


----------



## Anfänger (24. Jan 2005)

Es kommt noch kurioser:
nachdem ich das Applet einmal doch starten konnte - allerdings ohne die betreffende Funktion, die jene Klasse voraussetzt (Fehlermeldung, daß Klasse nicht definiert) -, fehlte auf einmal die .class-Datei in dem Verzeichnis, das ich angelegt hatte (wo das ganze Paket liegt). Alles andere war noch da, aber die eine .class-Datei fehlt!


----------

